# what does an early ectopic pregnancy feel like? nervous. please help



## dsbeH

I have been having a constant cramp on my lower right side for a few days now.

i am wondering if anyone can tell me what it felt like before they found out it was an ectopic pregnancy?


----------



## crancherry

I haven't had an ectopic so I am not sure how helpful this is, but like you I also had a constant ache/crampy feeling on my lower right side that was really bothersome, particularly while sitting in a chair, between weeks 5 and 7. It seemed to be constant for several days, and still comes back off and on. Doing research, I found that you have a corpus luteum cyst on one of your ovaries that helps support the pregnancy until the placenta takes over, which could be causing ovary-area discomfort. I just had my ultrasound 4 days ago at 7+4, and everything is in the right place, so it wasn't a bad sign for me. I think ectopics are typically (though not always) associated with other symptoms like dizzyness, fever, fainting, bleeding, etc. 

If the pain is not severe and you have no other symptoms, I would guess it's either a cyst or "growing pains," although for peace of mind you could go get checked out. Best of luck to you!


----------



## confused2011

If at any time you suspect you could have an ectopic you need to get in.. I didnt have barely any pain with my last ectopic, and I ended up rupturing.. I would get in as soon as you can. Its as simple as them doing an U/S and locating baby..


----------



## ravi

Pelvic pain are most common feeling of ectopic pregnancy. But some time vaginal bleeding are another symptoms of ectopic pregnancy. 

Cramp on lower right side is normal in pregnancy we could not identified it as ectopic pregnancy indication. But If this condition persists constantly then you must consult your doctor.


----------

